# Marianna's latest design ~ Bella Baby Jacket (K)



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is my latest baby jacket design ....... hope you like it.

I had so many lovely comments for my previous baby top - thank you so so much to all of you who took the time to leave a message. 
And I loved seeing the photos of those that you all made. It really makes designing worthwhile.

http://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/bella-baby-jacket.html


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> Here is my latest baby jacket design ....... hope you like it.
> 
> I had so many lovely comments for my previous baby top - thank you so so much to all of you who took the time to leave a message.
> And I loved seeing the photos of those that you all made. It really makes designing worthwhile.
> ...


Beautiful baby sweater...looks so soft and cuddly. The yarn and your work are lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern. Lovely designing.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats lovely, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Love it! I really like garter stitch.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful. Thank you so much for letting us see your work, and for offering us the pattern. You are very talented, and very kind!


----------



## Sissy62 (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice Marianna.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you so much! I do charity knitting and don't do well with dpn's so it is so much appreciated to get a pretty pattern at no cost that doesn't use dpn's


----------



## Sissy62 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like your name -- lol - my middle daughter's name is Marianna -- spelled the same way.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

How cute.
I love it.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty thank you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love them both. Thank you.


----------



## Eileen Iona (Mar 20, 2012)

so sweet of you - i can't beleive how lucky you make us today - i am going to keep this pattern


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your patterns...truly sweet.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

It's lovely. It's so nice of you to share! Thanks.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Precious baby sweater! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

when you design a new pattern..do write it down before you begin knitting or do you knit and write it down as you go? inquiring minds... (and all that stuff!!)
Blessings


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that cute pattern. Looking forward
to knitting it soon!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

So cute! All your patterns are lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

What a sweet pattern! Just in time too for a new baby girl delivery expected next month. Thanks!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

as soon as I saw your name, I couldn't click on the post fast enough....LOL!! Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful designs, as many things as I have knitted over the years, I will have to say I enjoyed your last pattern so much and I think it was because the directions were written so well and so easy to follow and the result was just what I thought it would be! You certainly have a gift and thank you again for sharing........hugs


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lovely pattern and colour. Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the adorable baby cardigan pattern. It is adorable. 
I'm going to knit a few from your pattern for our local hospital who like to send home new babies in a knit cardigan.

I like your style, have you made other patterns? I'm a knitter, just can't seem to get the crocheting thing.....lol


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Marianna, I just started one of your little no-sleeve yoke tops last night and then this morning I come on KP (as we all do...) and here is another pattern from you, with sleeves! All saved and in the to-do pile! Very similar to one I use now, but just a wee bit smaller and your yoke shaping is slightly different. Always like to try new ones out! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. I really hope you give the pattern a try - and let me know if you like it ?!
I just love seeing your photos .......

amberdragon - When I write a new design pattern I start off with an idea in my head. I start to make it. Sometimes - if I am lucky !!! - I like it straight away. Sometimes I have to frog it several times till I get it to be how I want it to be! 
I write down the instructions as I go, with lots of scribbled alterations at times. It can be frustrating, but I am stubborn & determined! 
I type the instructions up neatly. Then I usually knit it again from my instructions to be sure that I got it right.

It can be a lot of work - but also a joy. I quite understand why many designers charge for their work. But I love to share for free. 
My way of hopefully spreading the joy to others too.........


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Now Marianne .. your darling baby patterns are just starting to pile up for me to knit lol

Thanks so much for so generously sharing them.

Would you happen to have them in PDF format? or anyone that can convert to PDF?

My eyesight is bad and I need to enlarge and print them.

Thanks, Hugs and God Bless you.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love all your patterns..Thank you for sharing them..


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you SOooo much for the Bella baby jacket it is gorgeous! I knit mostly for charity and your patterns are perfect. Steph.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Very Cute.


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

dear marianna
I have just started to knit the bella baby jacket and have a problem. I am using 10 and 8 knitting needles and double knit wool. I have completed the sleeve to ll rows and my sleeve measures 2 and a quarter inches, but your instructions say it should be about 4 " Before I go any further what have I done wrong? I enjoy your knitting blog very much. thankyou Pat
[email protected]


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

dear marianna
please disregard my email about the bella baby jacket. I can now see on the pattern I should have completed 22 rows to reach 4". It is 7.30am and I was trying to get the jacket started as today it is going to be 30 degrees too hot to knit. I look forward to knitting the jacket as it is for a charity donation. I look forward to seeing more of your patterns on kp. thankyou Pat
[email protected]


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello gertyau (pat). Sorry I wasn't around to answer your question. Sounds like you have sorted it out. I hope so. If you have any further questions please let me know. 
And a big thank you for using my pattern design. Best wishes. Marianna


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Marianna, thank you so much for sharing your beautiful patterns. I love them &#128158;


----------

